# Prickly pear eradication help!



## Cowboy1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am trying to lesson the prickly pear in my ranch to improve the grazing. With the drought last yr It became very clear that I had more cactus than I thought. I have bladed off some areas and now I want to spray as the regrowth starts in the spring. What is the best overall method to lesson Prickly pear?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We have sprayed our rangeland with a product called grazeon ? I know it took out soapweed and prickly pear. Best used in early fall to get best results. Call a chemical outfit or crop dusting outfit for any added help. Jeff


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Grazon P+D, Surmount or Tordon 22k are three chemicals that do a good job on controlling pricklypear cactus.

You will want to use the high rate of Grazon to control pricklypear, and it works very slowly. might need two to three years of application to eradicate the plants.


----------



## Millborn (Feb 23, 2012)

Using a high quality surfactant will help effectiveness of Grazon P+D to help make it "stick" to the waxy surface of the Prickly Pear.


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, the use of a quality surfactant is a given in any herbicide application. And no dish soap is not as good.


----------



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

Best thing to use is 25% Remedy, 75% diesel. Be sure and spray both sides of the leaves. In a week or so, it'll start turning brown. By the end of the season, it will be rotted out on the ground. Remember to be VERY careful when shredding or blading in cactus areas. You can take a little piece of green prickly pear, throw it on the ground and a new cactus will come up right there. About every 3 months I just stroll around my property with a hand sprayer and spray little ones that are peeking up. Spraying big patches can get pretty expensive; get it early.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

I got crazy and dug them out as an old farmer near me told me to do that. After about a year I got almost all out. I then sprayed them and continue to stay on top of them. If I am mowing I throw a shovel in the bucket of the FEL and dig the ones I see from the seat. Then I mark it with spray paint and bring the hand sprayer and spray the area I dug the cactus out of.


----------

